# Montage Schwingspitze????



## Bunnyhunter (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich bereite mich gerade für die Prüfung am kommenden Mittwoch in Viersen vor!und versteh da irgendwie die Schwingspitzenrute nicht so ganz!!!!!

Reihenfoge:

Rute-Rolle-Schnur-Grundblei-Wirbel-Vorfach

wo soll ich denn dann praktisch das Grundblei befestigen???
am Wirbel?damit der Fisch bei der Köderaufnahme einen Widerstand merkt,oder wo???
ich werde langsam verrückt!!!

mfg

Bunny


----------



## crazyFish (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Montage Schwingspitze????*

Ganz locker 

Bei meiner Prüfung hat das aufzählen, bzw. raussuchen der richtigen Komponenten gereicht.
Habe aber auch noch von keinem gehört, dass die ganzen Sachen bei der Prüfung montiert werden mussten, wenn doch das Grundblei freilaufend auf der Hauptschnur.

ps hast in deiner Aufzählung die Schwingspitze vergessen


----------



## heinzrch (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Montage Schwingspitze????*

das Grundblei hat ein Loch und ist damit ein sogenanntes Durchlaufblei. Es wird auf die Schnur aufgefädelt und dann der Wirbel angebunden. Es wird vom Wirbel gestoppt und am Wirbel auf der anderen Seite ist das Vorfach. Wenn der Fisch beim Biß am Vorfach zieht, zieht er die Schnur durch das Blei und die  Schwingspitze schlägt aus.
Viel Glück bei der Prüfung. Die anderen 1001 Montagen für Grundbleie lernst du dann hier im Board wenn du deinen Schein in der Tasche hast....


----------



## schadstoff (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Montage Schwingspitze????*

Uii da ist aber wer aufgeregt, ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und probier dich nicht ganz so Heiss zu machen, das wird schon passen.


Gruss schadstoff


----------



## Bunnyhunter (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Montage Schwingspitze????*

|closed:


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Montage Schwingspitze????*



Bunnyhunter schrieb:


> |closed:



Bestanden?  Glückwunsch!!!!


----------

